# First successful cheese smoke



## hillbilly jim (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_4949.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Jul 18, 2016






I put two butter stick size pieces of sharp cheddar in the smoker yesterday afternoon at 5 PM and took them out this morning at 7 AM.

I'm really happy with how they turned out. Many thanks to all of you that provide us newbies with information and guidance on how to do this.

Jim


----------



## sota d (Jul 18, 2016)

That's some good looking smoked cheddar you got there Jim. I'm sure you're going to enjoy that! Thanks for posting, David.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2016)

WOW Jim!

That is about the best looking smoked cheese I have ever seen.

That color is just awesome!

I sent a point your way!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow looks great. 14 hour smoke, that's a long time. It will be interstate mg to see how the flavor is. What type of wood did you use?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 18, 2016)

Great looking color,,, Nice job,,, ya now for the wait

I'm with Case what wood did you use?? 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 19, 2016)

Straight Hickory pellets.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 20, 2016)

HJ, Please post back with a flavor report,that is some serious color!


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 20, 2016)

Flavor? The hickory is not over powering, but it's anything but mild.

I finished off the first stick today with some herb wheat crackers. I took it out of the fridge and let come up to ambient to get the full flavor. Man, that's some GOOOOOD niblin'!

I'll be doing that again soon. Next time, there will be sharp cheddar, Swiss, Monterey Jack and some homemade goat cheddar made by a local lady that's been making cheese for 20 years.

Tomorrow, I'll be smoking some Bluegill and Kosher Kielbasa. Right now, there's four big ol' fat Big Boy tomatoes in the smoker.


----------



## lemans (Jul 20, 2016)

Ok Kosher Kielbasa? You have my attention!! More information..  Lemans. Aka ...













image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Jul 20, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2016)

Lemans said:


> Ok Kosher Kielbasa? You have my attention!! More information.. Lemans. Aka ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same recipe ...All Beef, collagen casing...JJ


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice Cheese Jim, I love the color and the time.

I personally like a heavy smoke on my cheese, the kind you cannot find in the grocery store.

I'm sittin on about 40lbs of double smoked cheddar I did last March, it just gets better by the day.

Have fun!













That Looks Totally Awesome.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice Cheese Jim, I love the color and the time.

I personally like a heavy smoke on my cheese, the kind you cannot find in the grocery store.

I'm sittin on about 40lbs of double smoked cheddar I did last March, it just gets better by the day.

Have fun!













That Looks Totally Awesome.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------

